# Streaming/Upload mit 6000er-Leitung



## Shadixx (7. Mai 2015)

Hallo Leute,

da ich bald meinen neuen PC endlich mein eigen nennen darf und damit gerne etwas Richtung Videobearbeitung machen will, stellst sich mir nun die Frage, ob meine Internetleitung das ganze (Upload von Videos auf YT und iwann streaming über Twitch) zulässt. Wie im Titel zu lesen ist, habe ich leider nur eine 6000er Leitung von 1&1 da ich im einem "Kuh-Kaff" wohne und es bis vor kurzen keine schnellere Leitung gab. Mittlerweile gibt es einen neuen Anbieter der bis zu 100.000er anbietet allerdings sprechen z. Zt. noch 2 Dinge dagegen. 

1. Haben ich und meine Freundin vor bald innerhalb des Hauses vom Keller in den Ersten Stock zu ziehen und ich habe keine Böcke 2x die Anschlussgebühren zu blechen (100€ bei Wechsel / 150€ bei Neuanschluss)
2. Sind mir die monatlichen Gebühren für die 100.000 Leitung sowieso zu teuer

Der 2. Punkt bringt mich noch zu einer anderen Frage die ich da gleich los werden kann. Natürlich bietet der neue Anbieter auch alle anderen "Leitungsstärken" an (6k, 16k, 25k, 50k & 100k) was wäre denn das Minimum das ich brauchen würde um eine anständige Upload-/Download Rate zu haben. Sagen wir mal ich will nicht mehr zum Download von 3GB Spiel 4h warten und in dieser Zeit auch kein Internet nutzen dürfen, da der download dann nochmals deutlich langsamer wird. Oder ich möchte auch ohen große Veränderungen *zocken* können und dabei einen *Stream laufen* lassen.

 Also kleines Beispiel kann ich hier auch noch anbringen.
Ich bin gemütlich am League of Legend zocken (denke mal das erzeugt nicht gerade den Meisten Trafic im Spielebereicht). Meine Freundin komm nach hause, ihr Handy verbindet sich mit dem WLAN. Das geht ja noch. Da meine Runde noch nicht zu ende ist, checkt sie mit ihrem Handy Facebook und BOOOOM mein Ping geht auf 200+ bis die meisten Neuigkeiten bei ihr geladen sind oder sie FB wieder schließt. Genauso wenn sie eine Whatsapp Nachricht empfängt. Das sind zwar nur ms aber es ist auf die Dauer trotzdem extrem nervig. 

Greedz
Shadixx (:


----------



## Icedaft (7. Mai 2015)

Downloadzeit: Der Download-Rechner


----------



## meik19081999 (7. Mai 2015)

Hey, es hängt davon ab welcher Anbieter mit welcher art von Internet (VDSL, Kabel usw)
Z.B. ist bei den meisten anbietern 1/10 des Downloades der Upload, dann z.B. habe ich eine 50K Leitung bei der Telekom mit 10K Upload, da kann ich Spiele runterladen und trotzden Streamen und Zocken mit 30-40 Ping.
Damals mit einer 16K Leitung ging bei mir garnichts ( Jemand anderes im Internet -> sofort hoher Ping)
Heut zu tage würde ich nicht mehr wirklich etwas unter 50K nehmen wollen.


----------



## Shadixx (7. Mai 2015)

https://www.myquix.de/tarife/ 
hier mal die Seite des Anbieters. Ist leider der einzige in meiner Umgebung der über die 6k anbietet. Ich dachte mit, dass ich (nach Umzug ins 1. OG) die 25k nehme da der Upload bei beiden (25 & 50) bei 2Mbit/s liegt (lt. Anbieter) oder ist das nur wieder so eine Verkaufssache und der Upload ist bei der 25k Leitung doch auch ~50% geringer? 
Und ob ich beim Download von 4GB (Wie bei dem Link von Icedraft beispielhaft verwendet) 10min oder 25min brauche ist mir dann auch egal. immer noch 1000000x besser als 4-5h . Dreht sich dann ja nur noch um den Upload. YT-Videos haben auch keine geringe Größe (oder bin ich da schon veraltet und die sind nur noch 250-500MB groß  ) Ich kann Videogrößen immer so schlecht einschätzen. Hat da jmd einen Erfahrungswert, was das "durchschnittliche" 30-45min Gameplay an größer hat wenn noch bisschen Bearbeitung rein kommt? :x


----------



## Icedaft (7. Mai 2015)

Kein Unitymedia, kein Kabel Deutschland oder vergleichbar verfügbar? Die Preise sind nicht von schlechten Eltern...


----------



## shadie (7. Mai 2015)

50.000 bei deinem anbieter upload bis zu 2mbits.
Bisschen wenig :-O
Ich habe hier 50.000er und nen Upstream von 8,9.

Streamen kannst du natürlich mit ner 6000er Leitung, die Frage ist halt,
wer schaut sich das bei der "Pracht" an Bild an, was bei deinen Zuschauern ankommt?
Das wird pixelig sein wie sonst was weil du die bitrate runterstellen musst.

Selbst bei Streams wie Pietsmiet finde ich die Qualität unterirdisch und die streamen mit 100.000er Leitungen!


Die Preise sind für das gebotene "knackig"


----------



## Shadixx (7. Mai 2015)

Leider haben sie in meiner Region Monopol und können die Preise machen wie Sie sich das wünschen. Wenn ihr aber einen anderen Anbieter findet der für meine Adresse:

67482 Freimersheim
wenn es in der Hauptstraße 50 geht muss es auch bei mir gehen

anständige Leitungen bereit stellt, nehme ich die gerne!!

Ne also mit einer 6000er Leitung will ich auch gar nicht Streamen, dass bringt ja nicht und es geht auch eher um den Video Upload auf YT und da weiß ich leider nicht mit wie großen Videos ich ca. rechnen muss da mit mit der Leitung und dem PC die Lust gewaltig vergangen ist. Aber ich will auch keine 15h ein Video hochladen und das mit den Lags wenn meine Freundin ins FB geht kann auch einfach nicht wahr sein für den heutigen Stand der Technik!


----------



## marvelmaster (10. Mai 2015)

Streamem mit 6k leitung kannste quasi vergessen...da bei adsl2+ beim uploaden der ping gen 200+ geht.
Erst vdsl oder evtl. Kabel wäre dafür geeignet.
Und videos hochladen...gehen wir mal von 3 minuten video in 720p aus...so 100-500mb? Im schlechtfall 15 minuten upload...


----------



## SebastianB-Photo (14. Mai 2015)

Als Twitch Streamer schildere ich dir einfach etwas meine Situation.
Ich hatte bis Januar 2015 eine 16K-Leitung von A1, da ich in Österreich wohne. Mittlerweile bietet A1 auch 30K an mit 5K Upstream, die habe ich genommen. Bei uns zahlt man aber für sowas auch 30€/Monat. Meine Stats sind (für A1) sehr beachtlich: Downstream 28,9Mbit/s - Upstream 5,8Mbit/s 
Zu deiner Problematik:
Streamen unter HD ist nicht zu empfehlen. Für HD brauchst du auf Twitch locker 2.500KBit/s, besser sind aber 3.000KBit/s.
Für FullHD oder 720p60 (vor allem bei Shootern wichtig, außerdem läuft es angenehmer) brauchst du 3.500KBit/s.
Ich streame sowohl FHD, als auch 720p60.

Die einzige Leitung, die das bei dir hinbekommt, wäre die 100K-Leitung, darunter hast du überhaupt keinen Spaß.

War dir das ein bisschen eine Hilfe?


----------

